# IM SO F****** SICK OF THIS....



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

IF YOU REALLY WANT (LIKE I DO) TO CLEAN UP WHAT THE MEDIA HAS DONE FOR THE NAME OF THE PITBULL THEN PEOPLE COULD REALLY STOP PUTTING THESE ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE "SCARY" LIKE HARNESSES ON THEIR DOGS.

ANYONE AGREE??????


















REALLY????????
CAUSE YOUR HELPING TO GIVE THIS MAGNIFICENT CREATURE A GOOD NAME.
DONT THINK SO.
YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I bought one similar to that a while back, and it's a good harness, so I'm not going to stop using it. 

I agree when the spikes are exaggerated, but the ones pictured aren't that bad. Not to mention that the dog in the pic is very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont like them but its just my personal prefrence


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It's a tough call, yes the spikes are unnecessary, but it looks like a really sturdy tough harness. The same can be said about cropping their ears, many people think it makes them look more scary, but many think it accentuates their features. Overall, it is unfair that if a pit wears it, its mean, and if a poodle wears it, its funny, but theres nothing we can do. The down side is, if a perfectly friendly dog is loose, wearing a collar like that, people might shoot first and ask questions later. But, with a strong harness like that, they shouldn't be able to get away in the 1st place, catch-22.
In the end, I don't think letting other people's ignorance dictate your actions is a smart thing to do, where do you draw the line?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i have a leather walking harness from stillwater. it doesnt have spikes on it it has padded sheepskin. seriously, my dog can be strong when walking i am 5'4 113 trust me a sturdy harness helps control the dog when walking. IMO spikes are not neciassary for just walking maybe good if the dog was doing some kind of work where he could get biten on his chest????


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It is a personal preference one that I'm not a fan of. Here's a photo of a game breed on the left and a bully on the right both have spikes and both look silly!








I don't even like spikes on midgets.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

still water does have some nice harnesses.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a photo of a game breed on the left and a bully on the right both have spikes and both look silly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap::rofl: LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't really care for the spikes but I don't see anything wrong with the studs....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I love spikes Woot!:woof: Sorry


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

im ssooooooooooooooooo glad somebody brought up the ear cropping verses the dam spiked harness.anybody with a dam lick of sense will tell u a dog looks much more aggressive with croped ears verses a stupid spiked hanress.hell alot of people dont even know what pittbull looks like without cropped ears.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

most people dont know what a real "pitbull" looks like anyways


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

i can understand where u are coming from but those are ignorant people.so im sure they also think guns kill people and not people pulling the trigger


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

lol. Joe was sitting behind me and I was looking at the harness in the first post. He said, "WTH is that? A chastity belt?"

LOL!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

that would be a chasity belt that ment some serious buisness!:rofl:


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

image aside, don't those spikes hurt ya when the dog bumps ya?


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

i like the spikes, and i dont think ppl should not do stuff just because someone might take offense to it.. i also like the cropped ears, i think they look sleak and clean cut! not everyone does it to scare ppl or make them look mean. different ppl have different preferences and you shouldnt put ppl down for there preferences.. thats the same as ppl who think other ppl only get pits to look bad and mean. but thats just me!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I too am not a big fan of spikes but those harnesses do look pretty sturdy.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

btw atlas, i like the gun saying! so true!!


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

I dont mind small spikes and studs, when you get those 2inchers and so on just looks dumb. I call them tough guy spikes. Those are for the kids that buy the dog just to be a bada** ..IMO but w.e


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

ears were cropped for function in the past, now its nothing more than aesthetics. the collar while it can be idiotic, if functional it is worth its weight in gold! would you rather a pit get loose and possibly be killed by the ignorance of people or look like one of the village people at its owners side?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hehehe.... funny topic


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

SERIOUSLY THOUGH ALL IM SAYING IS THAT YES THE HARNESS MAY BE STURDY AND IF IT IS... THEN FIND ONE SIMILAR WITH NO SPIKES.... ITS NOT THE HARNESS, ITS THE SPIKES... WHY ENCOURAGE THE MEDIA? OR THE PEOPLE? ON CONTINUING THE THOUGHT THAT THESE ARE BAD DOGS? WHEN THEY COULD BE EDUCATING THERE STRONG POINTS. THAT THERE GOOD WITH KIDS, PROTECTIVE OF THERE FAMILY, GREAT SPORTING DOGS. I MEAN SERIOUSLY, AND CROPPED EARS WHEN FIRST DEVELOPED WERE MEANT TO PREVENT FUTURE EAR PROBLEMS IN SELECT DOGS. THE PITBULL NOT BEING ONE. BUT EVENTUALLY IT BECAME A COSMETIC LIKE BOOB IMPLANTS.... HAHAHA BUT SERIOUSLY... CAN WE GET RID OF THE SPIKES AND STUDS... WERE ON HERE OBVIOUSLY CAUSE WE CARE ABOUT THE BREED, SO LETS HELP BETTER EDUCATE THE MEDIA AND PEOPLE ABOUT THEM.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Unfortunately people are still going to feel intimidated no matter what gear we use on them. Just the other day, I asked a female co-worker if my dog looked mean/intimidating and she said, "Yeah, a little bit" I asked why? and she said, "Well 1st because it's a 'pitbull', and second the collar you have on him" I smiled, and even said, "Well at least it doesn't have spikes, LOL"

Here's the picture she saw:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BrandonHalee&Destiney said:


> SERIOUSLY THOUGH ALL IM SAYING IS THAT YES THE HARNESS MAY BE STURDY AND IF IT IS... THEN FIND ONE SIMILAR WITH NO SPIKES.... ITS NOT THE HARNESS, ITS THE SPIKES... WHY ENCOURAGE THE MEDIA? OR THE PEOPLE? ON CONTINUING THE THOUGHT THAT THESE ARE BAD DOGS? WHEN THEY COULD BE EDUCATING THERE STRONG POINTS. THAT THERE GOOD WITH KIDS, PROTECTIVE OF THERE FAMILY, GREAT SPORTING DOGS. I MEAN SERIOUSLY, AND CROPPED EARS WHEN FIRST DEVELOPED WERE MEANT TO PREVENT FUTURE EAR PROBLEMS IN SELECT DOGS. THE PITBULL NOT BEING ONE. BUT EVENTUALLY IT BECAME A COSMETIC LIKE BOOB IMPLANTS.... HAHAHA BUT SERIOUSLY... CAN WE GET RID OF THE SPIKES AND STUDS... WERE ON HERE OBVIOUSLY CAUSE WE CARE ABOUT THE BREED, SO LETS HELP BETTER EDUCATE THE MEDIA AND PEOPLE ABOUT THEM.


I think it's the look of the dog itself that scares people, not the spikes. And to be honest, when I see someone out walking a pit bull, I look at the owner, and how they present themselves before even considering whether the dog is "friendly" or not. You can tell a lot about a dog by the person on the other end of the leash.

I don't mind the smaller spikes, and they aren't sharp nor are they terribly intimidating IMO. My dog Brutus has always had a simple spiked collar and has done great things in dispelling myths about pit bulls.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the way spikes look on some dogs. I would like to get a spike collar or harness for Vendetta when she is all grown up. To me it like saying that all people with a pens in their pocket are geeks and are nerdy and all people that were bibs are hayseeds and dumb or the person that wears all black is a druggie. People will continue to think what they want.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BrandonHalee&Destiney said:


> WHY ENCOURAGE THE MEDIA? OR THE PEOPLE? ON CONTINUING THE THOUGHT THAT THESE ARE BAD DOGS?


Just owning these dogs encourages the media. I have never heard the media add into a "pitbull" mauling that the dog was also wearing a spiked harness. I don't think the spikes are whats giving this dog a bad image.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> image aside, don't those spikes hurt ya when the dog bumps ya?


Only in the summer... because I wear shorts  and I just noticed that the spikes from the aforementioned pic are pretty damn long. The one that I have aren't as long as those, so maybe those do hurt more.


----------



## BlAzEd (Feb 25, 2009)

IMO spike collars harness is just an accessory, im not scared of a dog cuz its spikes, i have a min pin with a spike collar, are you scared of him? i dont have a spiked anything for my pit but i plan on it when i find the right one. what sometimes looks intimidating is the really thick flat collars people put on their pits, they make it look like its sum ghetto backyard dog, i think they look cool too though. also, those spiked harnesses look "cute" to me.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't do big bad spikes just not my taste .. I like the classic old Colby Harnesses which I plan on ordering soon for my dogs. I also prefer natural ears over the crop. But I have seen a few dogs that wear the crop well.


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you SadieBlues and anyone else that share similar views.
Sorry about caps. I forgot it was on.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Really the spikes on the thing has nothing to do with what the media is doing to this breed.You really wanna stop alot of the madness for our breed????????????Stop lettin every thug/drug dealer from owning one.Stop letting STUPID PEOPLE own them.I think its funny when i hear peeps blame it on the spikes or the leads and stuff like that.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a nice harness like that with studs. I see nothing wrong with them.
This is what I have a problem with.......




























Spiked collars are fine but is it just going plain overboard when you put a collar on a dog that can kill you if you accidentally fall on it. I wonder how you are going to get a handle on your dog with a collar like these if a fight breaks out. I have seen them with 5 rows of 4" spikes.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah I have a problem with that muzzle too. I would like to put on the person only inside out.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yeah I have a problem with that muzzle too. *I would like to put on the person only inside out*.


:goodpost:


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I feel the same way about kids who shop at hot topic. LOL I don't care for the spikes, but it's up to the owner.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well at this point neither havings spikes nor cropped ears are illegal so people will do what they want.
I don't mind a nice well done spiked collar, I even make them on occasion for custom orders. like this one









I agree it needs to be more tasteful I wont do larger than a 1/2" spike and no thicker than a 2" collar. I may not particularly agree with massively overdone collars but I do respect an owners right to dress their dog how they want.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with Bedlam, even though I dont always agree with them cause they are often overdone, I still respect an owners right to CHOOSE weather it be ear cropping, spike collars, fluffy harnesses, cute sweaters, little booties, whatever it is.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Really the spikes on the thing has nothing to do with what the media is doing to this breed.You really wanna stop alot of the madness for our breed????????????Stop lettin every thug/drug dealer from owning one.Stop letting STUPID PEOPLE own them.I think its funny when i hear peeps blame it on the spikes or the leads and stuff like that.


Your right, but Spikes just add to it. People dont come up to you and ask you what the spikes mean, or if your a good person, they ASSUME.

Its like walking around with a Blunt in your ear and saying you dont smoke pot.

Its adding to a false image of our dogs, Whether your a drug dealer, thug or a lawyer, an outside source could give 2 shitts. They see another "mean" looking dog, with spikes to add to it.

Why show the images the media shows? So that those who dont know the breed get to see exactly what the media wants. Sounds like adding to the problem.

Put a nice t-shirt on them, or a hanky. Much more appealing than Spikes.

Im not passing judgment, to each his own, but sometime you have too look at the big picture, and not what you think looks cool, especially in times like these.

There is a double standard, and it sucks, but it comes with owning the breed.

I wish we could regulate who buys them, and more so who sells them. Its thug, punks, who sell them to their friends cause their dogs look sweet.

if only it were a perfect world


----------



## stewiesmom (Feb 19, 2009)

This is horrible I agree maybe this needs to go on the owners of the pets, and or the people who commit horrid crimes but inside out....
I AGREE WITH YOU...........
Sorry


----------



## stewiesmom (Feb 19, 2009)

It is the bad owners who give the bad names, it just happens they provide their dog's with leads and spikes like this.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Your dog looking buff also makes them look scary and adds to that " bad image" so you should stop working your dogs out too. Putting a dog on a chain also makes them look bad so that needs to go also I guess. Doing anything with a "pitbull" looks bad to people who don't care for them unless its laying on a couch so I guess we should all just have lazy house dogs so we can promote the perfect image.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Your dog looking buff also makes them look scary and adds to that " bad image" so you should stop working your dogs out too. Putting a dog on a chain also makes them look bad so that needs to go also I guess. Doing anything with a "pitbull" looks bad to people who don't care for them unless its laying on a couch so I guess we should all just have lazy house dogs so we can promote the perfect image.


:goodpost:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> Your dog looking buff also makes them look scary and adds to that " bad image" so you should stop working your dogs out too. Putting a dog on a chain also makes them look bad so that needs to go also I guess. Doing anything with a "pitbull" looks bad to people who don't care for them unless its laying on a couch so I guess we should all just have lazy house dogs so we can promote the perfect image.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::goodpost:


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Your dog looking buff also makes them look scary and adds to that " bad image" so you should stop working your dogs out too. Putting a dog on a chain also makes them look bad so that needs to go also I guess. Doing anything with a "pitbull" looks bad to people who don't care for them unless its laying on a couch so I guess we should all just have lazy house dogs so we can promote the perfect image.


You go girl!! :goodpost:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

koonce272 said:


> Your right, but Spikes just add to it. People dont come up to you and ask you what the spikes mean, or if your a good person, they ASSUME.
> 
> Its like walking around with a Blunt in your ear and saying you dont smoke pot.
> 
> ...


I agree with alot of what you say but most of this is just opinion not fact

:goodpost:


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

hell with it im selling atlas and getting a poodle.hhahaha


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LMAO. Best not put spikes on that poodle. What will people think?!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> LMAO. Best not put spikes on that poodle. What will people think?!


I'd say thats one bad a$$ Poodle lol. Man I bet a standard black poodle would look sick with spikes!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Your dog looking buff also makes them look scary and adds to that " bad image" so you should stop working your dogs out too. Putting a dog on a chain also makes them look bad so that needs to go also I guess. Doing anything with a "pitbull" looks bad to people who don't care for them unless its laying on a couch so I guess we should all just have lazy house dogs so we can promote the perfect image.


i beg to differ, i think you are going a bit over board. Ive changed a few people. And to say "anything" is also over board. I do tons of stuff with my dog, in public, and being buff with a t-shirt on, looks a lot nicer than being buff with spikes on.

Being buff is genetics, not somthing you can avoid, like buying spikes. Yes you can make your dog fat, but then they are even bigger(scary word)
Pitbulls have always been buff/lean/ripped what have you, so to say that it "adds", i have to disagree, it is a given, unlike purchasing a product with spikes



Ottis Driftwood said:


> I agree with alot of what you say but most of this is just opinion not fact


Yup, just like 98% of everything posted in this thread.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

koonce272 said:


> I do tons of stuff with my dog, in public, .
> 
> Being buff is genetics, not somthing you can avoid, like buying spikes. Yes you can make your dog fat, but then they are even bigger(scary word)
> Pitbulls have always been buff/lean/ripped what have you, so to say that it "adds", i have to disagree, it is a given, unlike purchasing a product with spikes
> ...


It doesn't matter how buffness happens it matters how people view the buffness.. People who don't like this breed don't care about the genetics of the dog, the thoughts that go thru their heads are thats a strong looking dog. You know how many people I have heard say that a dog doing weight pull is scary? Wow a dog with that kinda power is dangerous pfft.

I do tons of stuff in public with my dogs. We go to several parades a year and my dogs wear spikes and I have NEVER once received a comment about the spikes looking bad. The first reply is almost always damn girl I can't believe you pay that kinda money for a collar. Then they go on about how do I get my dogs built like that? Wow my dog is really sweet and friendly.

If you are going to talk to people and change peoples mind about this breed and convince them that these dogs aren't savage baby killers and man biters I am sure they can be convinced that spikes just look cool an guardian and bully breeds.


----------



## BrandonHalee&Destiney (Feb 20, 2009)

koonce272 said:


> Your right, but Spikes just add to it. People dont come up to you and ask you what the spikes mean, or if your a good person, they ASSUME.
> 
> Its like walking around with a Blunt in your ear and saying you dont smoke pot.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! why he didnt get that idk... i never said the media says that or shows that... i said there adding to all the stereotypes by their dogs wearing that.


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the harness its self. But I am no fan of spikes. Sure they look cool but thats not why I own this breed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just to lighten this thread up I think spikes on anyone or anything is scary LOL .. I don't care what it is hehehehehe  

But you know what .. If you see a punk with his nose periced with tats or jewelery periceings all over their body the general public tends to stero-type those types of people as well as being big bad punks, devil worhsipers, or stoners like the marilin manson type folks does that mean everyone you see with a tatoo or body pericing is really like that? absolutely not !!. It's a personal style or a trend people like what they like and should be able to be who they are or express who they are through personal style.

I am not saying I like spikes on dogs but what I think looks ugly and scary may be fabulous to someone else ... I get the whole public image thing but you can't always live in fear of what someone else is going to think of you or your dogs your damed if you do and damed if you don't ... you have to be yourself and do what makes you happy if that means putting big ass spikes on your dog well who are we to tell them they shouldn't? If those people who put spikes on their dogs are responsible owner's,treat their dogs good, and love and care for them properly that is all that matters IMHO. People will always judge and stero-type even if you take away the spike collars people will find something else to harp on. It's just how people are. If your not physically harming your pet with spike collars than I don't see a problem with it even if I hate them myself. I am just looking at it from both sides sometimes people are so judgemental they tend to forget we are all human and like what we like why should we be chastised for that? 

I am more concerned with people keeping their dogs safe and ending the overpopulating of the dog world than I am with a spiked collar around a dogs neck. There are more important things to focus on. Like attacks on other dogs that could have been prevented had the owner properly contained their dog. Or people who just up and get a pitbull without understanding the dogs nature and have no clue how to handle these dogs ... those things are what truly scare the hell out of me.

We have way to many people who own pitbulls/pitbull type dogs that shouldn't be allowed to own these dogs.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Just to lighten this thread up I think spikes on anyone or anything is scary LOL .. I don't care what it is hehehehehe
> 
> But you know what .. If you see a punk with his nose periced with tats or jewelery periceings all over their body the general public tends to stero-type those types of people as well as being big bad punks, devil worhsipers, or stoners like the marilin manson type folks does that mean everyone you see with a tatoo or body pericing is really like that? absolutely not !!. It's a personal style or a trend people like what they like and should be able to be who they are or express who they are through personal style.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: :goodpost: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

BrandonHalee&Destiney said:


> Thank you!!! why he didnt get that idk... i never said the media says that or shows that... i said there adding to all the stereotypes by their dogs wearing that.


And i did get it and that if you opinion and you know what they say about opinions.I was not trying to get at you or anythin i was just stating my opinion.Does that make me right no it dont.Just stating how i felt since *YOU* decided to ask the question.So dont get upset when someone doesnt agree with your *OPINION*.................now if this can be proven then i will agree with all that was said.But untill then its just your opinion that spikes make them look bad right?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

:


SadieBlues said:


> Just to lighten this thread up I think spikes on anyone or anything is scary LOL .. I don't care what it is hehehehehe
> 
> But you know what .. If you see a punk with his nose periced with tats or jewelery periceings all over their body the general public tends to stero-type those types of people as well as being big bad punks, devil worhsipers, or stoners like the marilin manson type folks does that mean everyone you see with a tatoo or body pericing is really like that? absolutely not !!. It's a personal style or a trend people like what they like and should be able to be who they are or express who they are through personal style.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: and will go and say GREAT POSTING


----------



## BlAzEd (Feb 25, 2009)

i noticed alot of people get scared when they see my dog using his springpole. they say "thats going to get him mean" or "are you going fight him" or stuff like that. they see a dog on a springpole with its muscles flexed and growling and yanking and its a dangerous dog automatically. also the way a pit bull walks scares alot of people. if you wanna stop people from using spike collars, i guess the springpole would DEFINATELY have to go, it scares people way more than a simple spiked collar.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> The only thing i personaly dont like are the collars that have the reverse spikes in them, i think they are called pinch collars. Thats one collar i would never buy. Im allso not a fan of shock collars. Ill just stick with a good ol' high quality nylon collar.


yeah i still have Peanuts second collar (the one after his baby one) on him its 1/2 black nylon with woodland digital camoflauge on it. Peanut is our little TEUFEL HUNDEN  I am good with him on that collar. I think the next one will be the same but it will be desert digital:woof:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> The only thing i personaly dont like are the collars that have the reverse spikes in them, i think they are called pinch collars. Thats one collar i would never buy. Im allso not a fan of shock collars. Ill just stick with a good ol' high quality nylon collar.


I've used pinch collars for years. Used correctly on very stubborn dogs they are actually more humane than a standard choke collar. You get a quick correction with minimal pressure on the dog's neck and larynx area. JMO Using a pinch collar


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> I've used pinch collars for years. Used correctly on very stubborn dogs they are actually more humane than a standard choke collar. You get a quick correction with minimal pressure on the dog's neck and larynx area. JMO


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Agreed! Pinch collars are great tools when used properly and used for training purposes ONLY.. They are not meant to be long term solutions nor should they be kept on a dog as a regular collar . Some people get too comfortable with them instead of trying to fix the problem they use the pinch collar as a permanent solution which kind of goes against the grain.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

check these picture out.i love them spikes and dont care what anybody says


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a very informative video on the correct usage of a pinch collar.
Video


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

infinity8x3 said:


> The only thing i personaly dont like are the collars that have the reverse spikes in them, i think they are called pinch collars. Thats one collar i would never buy.


For one those arn't spikes lol...

do you use choke chains or choke collars?

Pinch collars apply pressure around the intire neck unlike choke chains that choke and actually pinch the neck.

Not sure why they are even called pinch collars because they don't pinch.

I agree with you on e- collar I don't care for those at all.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

i thgt they pinched the skin on the neck


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

atlas 91 said:


> check these picture out.i love them spikes and dont care what anybody says


That is a great example. Your dogs body language says way more about him than the spikes. Just by looking at him you can tell he is a happy friendly guy. Thats what gets people to look past the spikes and whatever else they don't like and actually learn about the dog itself.


----------



## atlas 91 (Jan 4, 2009)

IGNORANCE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

It's not my preferred style, but I wouldn't completely stop someone from getting it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought I would never buy a pinch collar but...

Zoe my only be 41lbs but with all that muscle she can drag me down the street. I haven't used it alot because she learned fast. I think it was a good purchase. I think it helps me keep her safe too. There is always a chance from her pulling her collar or leash could break or she could pull away from me and get into trouble. I am happy I did it.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

These are two of mine one with spikes one with-out.I like them both but thats me.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You made my morning Shannon. There's my boy! Give Manny a big ol' hug for me. I love the way he looks in his harness he looks so darn cool.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEE Manny says thanks and sends his love girl lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow OTIS! I love that harness and those are some sexy beasts too


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Thaks a million BEDLAM


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i think ur dog pulls that harness off well.. he doens tlook like a vicous monster to me... he looks like he is a warrior... thats one bad ass harness....


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks alot rednose lol there isnt a mean bone in either of these guys lol ther are both sweethearts.They are out in public alot and not one time have i ever got a bad comment on them with or with-out the harness.Around here it has alot to do with how you present yourself and your dog not how the dog looks......I do know that its not like that with all people and that sucks.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Really... at the end of the day all it is, is fashion. not that big of a deal. spikes may be ugly to one and adorable to the other. I was thinking of getting Char a Pink spiker just to be ridiculous. As for my opinion, the 2" needle spikes just look retarded.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I don't think it's the harness that causes the issues but it does contribute some. I had gotten spiked collars for a few of mine back in 04 or 05 forgot to switch the collars out before we went to the vets, needless to say I got chewed out when my boy wouldn't sit and behave for his rabies vaccination lmao. I do not buy any of that now but at the time I thought it was pretty cute. I still like the nice thick leather gear but I do not buy it with the spikes.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMM I think i know you from somewhere ???????????? Christie?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Girl if thats you woot woot


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> These are two of mine one with spikes one with-out.I like them both but thats me.


WHAT A BOSS!!!
i for one have been loving the spiked collar/harness'.
Nismo isn't very wide tho. his legs are pretty lean but his chest isn't very wide.
but o well he can pull off wearing a garbage bag


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Girl if thats you woot woot


Definitely me Shannon and hey homie!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

One thread jacked post. Hey Christy long time no see. I guess I didn't realize you had joined. Glad to have you here.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks I know I joined and I'm like wow this is all the old gang lol wondered where everyone was and how things were going! Sorry for high jacking the thread lol you know how reunions are


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

no doubt i havent seen you in forever!!!!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I want to bring up another issues...what about these heavy chains these dogs are forced to wear around their necks?? There really shouldn't be a problem with spikes when you have dogs wearing nothing but chain links...the kind you put on fences and theres a sign that says "No Trespassers"....

If anything, you should be really F***** sick about that.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

This is what I'm talking about. I pulled it from google.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh man  Yeah that is BS!!! I HATE chains around a dogs neck that is an embedded collar waiting to happen. This is just wrong! People don't think or they don't care or they just want their dog to look cool and buff that is inhumane and could seriously harm a dog ... A CHAIN AROUND A DOGS NECK IS NOT A COLLAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nor does it offer any benefits or support to a dog!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah a chain ON A COLLAR no problem but that is just bs. That poor dog. That isn't even for chaining a dog its a damn tow chain


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Couldnt even take time to remove the hook....>SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Retarded


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

that picture bumbs me out


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What the heck is the matter with people. I would like to put a damn chain like around the owners neck. Poor dog. That is so messed up.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the spikes but i prefer the regular harness. but for a photoshoot i would throw one on champ


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

So, how's everyone feel 'bout spikes? Sorry....


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Chicago said:


> This is what I'm talking about. I pulled it from google.


That looks like one of those tow chains!!! It's not attached to the choke it's actually wrapped around the dogs neck! Where the heck is ac when they are needed probably off bothering the wrong people as usual sigh... poor dog


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess HSUS checked the property, found out the people were feeding Ole Roy and not a high quality, high protien food, and decided all was well in Neverland.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't like the spiked harness I feel that is just makes the dogs look mean and tough. Something the breed doesnt need with its reputation already. I do like a nice leather harness though like the ones still water has. 

IMO cropped ears look nice...I don't think it makes them look mean. I prefer the cropped ears over natural BUT given the pain the dogs go through when having them cropped I wouldn't have it done even though I like the look.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicago said:


> This is what I'm talking about. I pulled it from google.


That is just aweful - makes me sick!


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't like spikes on the Pitbulls or, spikes on the Midgets..To each his own though.


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

That picture is disgusting with the lock around the Dogs neck. I don't understand why people have Dogs tied up all day and night outside. And this, I see a lock around her neck..God help this world.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

koonce272 said:


> Your right, but Spikes just add to it. People dont come up to you and ask you what the spikes mean, or if your a good person, they ASSUME.
> 
> Its like walking around with a Blunt in your ear and saying you dont smoke pot.
> 
> ...


i diagree with some of this.
some one walking around with a blunt in their ear. you KNOW smokes pot.
so a dog walking with some studs on a collar/harness you assume what? that it attacks people? that theyre going to fig ht the dog? i dont think so, i think its just like putting a coat on a little dog. your dressing your dog up. your trying go for a certain image. putting a coat on a small dog; your trying to make the dog look all cute.
putting studs on your dogs collar; your going for a tougher look. i've seen spiked collars on labs and chihuahuas.

i've never seen a pitbull on tv or in the media decked out in a spiked collar/harness.
jmo but i think they are appropriate for any dog. whether it be a min pin or a great dane.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

HoneyMiPit said:


> I don't like spikes on the Pitbulls or, spikes on the Midgets..To each his own though.


................


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

quit being such a drama queen some harnesses are really nice


----------



## billsblues (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats like saying because I drive a escalade on 24s I sell drugs,not the case.All my dogs ears are cropped and I have the spiked collars and harrness for my 3 adults and when my pups done growing he well have them to..Im just saying I dont think it matters.Its a pref.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My shih tzu has a spiked collar......Does that make me a thug?

hahahaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> My shih tzu has a spiked collar......Does that make me a thug?
> 
> hahahaha


a thug with a soft spot for shih tzus lol


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

They look good on some dogs. But i never understood the obsession with them. They are banned at any Nashville state dog park. I wonder why.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

lol.00000 i undestand wat u mean!! i like them though although i dont personaly own one of those harneses

but should a dog b judged in wat hes waring??


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I think it is more so how you and your dog act in public than what they are wearing. However every little thing that can make some uninformed person afraid certainly can and does add to the misconceptions about the breed.

I'm a fan of the bling~bling look LOL, but not big spikes. I like a more classy look on the dogs. I'm not thrilled with dogs being made up to appear "mean" even when it isn't the owner's intention. It is the perception of the public that often gets our breed in a bad light.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

the spikey collars scare me. what if you need to grab your dog by the collar and you get totally stabbed with a spike? ive seen HUMONGOUS spikes on some collars, and i think thats a bit ... ridiculous. the fiance likes the wider collars, which is totally fine with me i got me some 1 1/2" stillwater collars and they make both of us happy!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

NesOne said:


> :clap::rofl: LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


HEY MAN! they are called little people, ok!....unless you want the tons of hate mail from the American Organization for Midgets with spike call them what they are. Ever seen a midget go crazy on someone??? neither have I, but I'm sure its not pretty.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I love them but the last dog i had with one like those got stole so i don't bother spending the 80 dollars on them any more just get leather collar from the feed store
but i like them


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I think it looks great.

Makes the dog look like a Roman Gladiator.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Everyone has their own opinion but, I think it looks barberic.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

only stupid people judge dogs on how they look i like the spikes and if someone or the media wants to say its a monster dog just cuz it looks mean ill show them how mean kilo is by sitting a baby next to her how can a dog be a monster if all she does is drown the baby in doggie spit


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i like the little studs in the first one....i think that is a nice harness but the 2nd one seems rather to much but to each is there own....better then the 50 lbs of chain for a color some ppl use


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Both of my Chihuahuas have collars with spikes on them. I am clearly a thug though. Thug Nas-tay.


----------



## dozer (Jul 11, 2009)

well do u really think by not putting a harness on my dog would stop people think wat they r going to anyway i own a spiked harness i think it looks awsome u should buy one u might like it i bet u would


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My dog and cat both have matching spiked collars


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

Those spikes are not allowed to be sold here in NS on collars... I prefer a nice well made plain leather one any who


----------



## tylersweeney22 (Apr 24, 2010)

not a fan of spikes either i do like the studs because my old dog keep magically chewing through it i still to this day have know ideal how it was tight enough to not choke him. spikes do make them look mean so do croped ears imo.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I was just trying to be funny. I don't think a collar should make any difference. Dosia has a beautiful collar with small spikes. 
Dosia is the sweetest boy you could ever meet, he's allowed in the store down the street and every one that meets him just loves him. Never judge a book by it's cover. This is the best dog I've ever had and he's loved by all who know him


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> It is a personal preference one that I'm not a fan of. Here's a photo of a game breed on the left and a bully on the right both have spikes and both look silly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered what the guys from wayne's world were up to these days?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I was just trying to be funny. I don't think a collar should make any difference. Dosia has a beautiful collar with small spikes.
> Dosia is the sweetest boy you could ever meet, he's allowed in the store down the street and every one that meets him just loves him. Never judge a book by it's cover. This is the best dog I've ever had and he's loved by all who know him


Agreed, Lex has a mini spike collar too - well studded I guess just couldn't think of the name..

I wore spikes & ball chains as a kid, lol - I still have my ball chain somewheres


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

I like spike collars i had one on my pit mix when i still had him. He didnt look mean. I dont really care at all for the ones you find that are really big. Yea like some on here ill just stick to what he has or a leather one, maybe the smallest spikes i could find... lol would be to worried about him getting hurt with it.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Sarge has a spiked collar and he only looks like a Pansy in disguise... It's not for control I use a training collar for that... My gma thought he would be cute in it so she got it for him... Nikita is getting pretty big but is still on a nylon collar... Bottom line if someone is afraid of pitbulls for whatever reason it doesn't matter what collar or harness is on them what matters is when u come in contact with them u educate and u raise a dog that will continue to prove anyone wrong... I had an insurance adjuster tell me thAt I own the most vicious breed of dog in the world the other day til I showed him pics of my three year old sleeping on top of sarge.... Not everyone is as easy to talk to but if we don't voice our knowledge then pardon me but who gives a f!&k what they're wearing?


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

:goodpost:


It's a whine tasting thread


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

I think spikes are awesome...done tastefully. For instance, my girl has a spike collar but the spikes are small and spaced decently apart on a pink collar, making it too cute imo. I agree however on it being not such a good look to the "uneducated ones." When spikes are in abundance it scares me to look at them in anyway lol. :goodpost:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

spikes are the coolest thing ever. in so glad they came up with it. i have spikes for all my dogs cause they are in need of the protection from the ligers.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Personally I don't think spiked harnesses and collars are good for anything but pics and predator work, also good for injury to self or children as they aren't the best to have on your pets in the house, they just aren't practical unless your using them as they were originally purposed, War and Catch dog work, or want to make your APBT or whatever look like an impressive war dog. Some awesome products make for great photos HOWEVER "walking your APBTs around in war dog armor doesn't help because they are impenetrable enough as it is already to the common public, they see spike and chite themselves; Thats JMO


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'ma just go ahead and say this. From what I've seen outta the *local* bully community, they only put on the big pricey spike for photos and going to the shows(which is also for photos. NOBODY I know sports em on the daily or even walking through the park. Lets face it, they aren't cheap and they can cause injury to the knees. I really like em though and I think that they just scream bully(as an extreme dog).


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

This guy is very cool, spikes and all!
OOPs See next post.


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> These are two of mine one with spikes one with-out.I like them both but thats me.


I really like this guy. He's so cool, spikes and all!


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

spiked harnesses have nothing to do with a bad outlook its ppl who dont know how to handle the breed thats giving them a bad look u can put a pink fuzzy harness wit purple ribbons and ppl will still walk across the street when they see a pitbull


----------

